# IGF-1



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey guys,

I've been considering increasing my supplement intake, and more to the point, using IGF for a little while now and have been scanning the internet for as much info as possible.

Is this product something people generally use to assist with their AAS cycles or can someone who does no gear use this stuff?

My diet and training is sound and I just want to try and add something a bit different for once. The only supps I take (excl. protein shakes etc) are Multi Vits, vit c, vit e & Fish Oils.

Also whilst reading up on IGF, I stumbled upon "IGF-1 spray". This is extracted from Deer Antler Velvet, sourced from New Zealand. Ingredients are:

*Deer Antler Velvet Extract (Cervi parvum cornu) 11 mg

*IGF-1 27.5 ng

*Stevia Extract (Stevia rebaudiana) (Leaf) 1.6 mg

Your supposed to spray this into ones mouth 2/3 times a day!

Does this product sound like a load of dog sh1te or do you think its worth a try?

Thanks in advance folks.

Ralphy

p.s. hope you enjoy(ed) the world cup final


----------



## chemist (May 17, 2006)

yes the deer antler is a load of dog sh1te, only use the long lr3 igf. igf can be used with steroids or with out. however reading between the lines it sounds like you don't use aas, and i belive igf is something which is more applicable to those with previous steroid experience.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Maximum IGF response needs higher test levels as IGF receptors increase with Test.

Thats why I use it all together.


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

> Is this product something people generally use to assist with their AAS cycles or can someone who does no gear use this stuff?


IGF-1 LR3 (LR3 being the useful IGF-1) can be used on cycle with AAS.

It can be used during PCT to help maintain gains as it doesn't affect the HPTA negatively.

It can be used on its own, or with another peptide like GH.

I have used IGF-1 LR3 on it's own, the changes are not dramatic, however recovery was better and I got a little leaner while not loosing weight.



> My diet and training is sound and I just want to try and add something a bit different for once. The only supps I take (excl. protein shakes etc) are Multi Vits, vit c, vit e & Fish Oils.


Try some Creatine. Preferably Creatine Ethyl Ester, as Creatine Monohydrate give some people stomach upsets, bloat and the dose required for it to work effectively is higher than Ethyl Ester. You only need around 3-5g of Creatine Ethyl Ester ED, compared to 10g of Creatine Monohydrate.



> Also whilst reading up on IGF, I stumbled upon "IGF-1 spray". This is extracted from Deer Antler Velvet, sourced from New Zealand.
> 
> Does this product sound like a load of dog sh1te or do you think its worth a try?


This product is a waste of money.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Cheers guys.

TKD, forgot to add Creatine to my supps list!

R


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I just posted an article on IGF-1 LR3 in this forum, it will explain everything.


----------

